# Why I Suck...



## Trip (Jul 23, 2003)

Argh! This is aweful! Lately I've been really sucking when it comes to design...more than usual!

I really want to be a designer, but I can't enjoy it if I suck so bad at it! Should I just give it up for programming? How can I become better if not?

I just need some thoughts here.


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

Um, give us some examples for us to, um, "analyze."


----------



## Androo (Jul 23, 2003)

never give up anything. Idiots do that. You are not an idiot, and that's why u wont give it up.

Just try your best then. You'll get good again. It's like writer's block. You have Designer's block.


----------



## uoba (Jul 24, 2003)

You're work doesn't suck, Trip.

Evry designer goes through dry times! In fact, every job I do is a struggle... the  reason being, that I always want (and believe I can), do better than I am doing. It's a creative's characteristic.

Are you making money from design? Or are you studying?

If it helps, immerse yourself in design by others, web sites, books, magazines etc. Photography as well. It always help to take inspiration from others.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 24, 2003)

I cannot say that your work sucks or not even if I had samples of it but all I can say is that never give up! Believe more in your own signature! Think crazy! Think that you change not only the world but yourself as well!

One of the greatest things that Bruce Lee (yes, the supposedly martial arts -only- legend for the majority of people out there but more of a philosopher to me) said:
*Be water my friend! Be water!*


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 24, 2003)

Heh, Trip, I know what you're going through.  I'm not a whole hell of an artist (nor have I ever claimed to be ), but I do write poetry.  They're much the same (the art is words in this case...), you'll get to a point where you think "This is just no good" and want to stop.  Stick with it, you're just hitting a rut, things'll come back to ya.

And here's a poem I wrote about it. 

_
The Poet's Curse

Alone, in a daze,
Staring at a blank sheet,
My quill unable to part the haze
While my soul contemplates defeat.
"Speak, Muse, speak!"
I cry out to thin air.
But, alas, I seem to seek
That which is not there.

My mind races,
Whilst it tries to find cause
To why the usual traces
Have taken an unwanted pause.
Where have my words flown?
Where could they be?
I have never before known
A time when they would fail me.

Alas, I must face my fear,
And admit I cannot write any verse:
I can only hope the end is near,
To this vile poet's curse!
_

Interestingly enough, after I wrote that, I found it quite easy to write again.  So I'd suggest making a picture symbolizing your trouble to do anything.  Have fun with it.  Don't have a set idea, just let whatever happens happen.  See what happens after that.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *...And here's a poem I wrote about it.
> 
> 
> ...



If this is yours 100% and I have no reason to believe otherwise... Darkshadow you should change your user name into Brightshadow! 

Amazing stuff! To me it is ultra cool to know that we have people like Darkshadow (and others as well) around here, in www.macosx.com! 

::love:: ::angel::


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 24, 2003)

You're only 17. You are expected to suck. Take some time, learn the craft. Work hard. Immerse yourself in information relevant to your your desires. Listen to people with experience in your field. Find out hey they do something, and then work on finding a new way of doing it. 

When you are as green as you are, you get a license to suck. Use the time time to develop and before you know it, you'll look back and clearly see the progress in your skills.

Good luck...!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, hulk, 100% mine. 

If you actually like poetry, you can visit my site (on geocities, unfortunately).  Um..I haven't actually updated it in several years...I've gotten tired of putting everything up.  Sometime or other I'll get back to it, I have lots of newer stuff that isn't there (that one above is).

http://www.geocities.com/darkshadow2.geo/index.html

My favorite(s) is a tie - The Death of a Poet (only one of mine that has been published) and Unwanted Souls.  Click on the "To My Other Poems" button to see all of the ones I have posted...which isn't even a tenth of all the poems I've actually written. 

Just as a general thing here: no I'm not suicidal.   Some people ask me that after reading some of the ones I have there.  I feel things real deeply, and it's not always my own personal feelings, either.  Some of those poems I've written about something a friend has told me and it sparked something.  Just thought I'd note that.

I'd also like to note that I don't actually read poetry.  Other than the poems we had to read in school, I haven't read a thing by anyone.  I just like to write 'em.  If my style looks like any other poet's does...it's just a good style.


----------



## wiz (Jul 24, 2003)

stick to Darkshadow.. nvm


----------



## Ricky (Jul 24, 2003)

Trip, all artists go through art slumps.  I know this all too well.


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 25, 2003)

look at it this way, suck at it now, get all those bad concepts and habits out. I remember my first designs way back in , hmmm.... 92 or 93, damn I'm getting old, anyway... I've come a long way. And things seem to be merging, doesn't hurt to know a little of everything, but if you find something that you are good at, target that and sharpen those skills and do what you have to in order to get the other skills to compliment them. I guess i've been doing things on the computer for 10 years now, I'm 23, and I've come a long way.


----------



## Arden (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow, you _are_ old, since many of the patrons of this board seem to be in high school or college!  LOL

Trip, do you remember Hidden Gecko?  He asked for comment on his artwork, and when, um, certain people criticized him, he got really offended and apparently gave up (I haven't seen him posted for a long time, have any of you?).  Don't follow his example: look at what you are doing "wrong" and try to improve it.

Also, if you want help, feel free to share some of your designs, or share some of your prouder designs if you'd like to show off.

Darkshadow:  Have you ever thought about putting any of your poems to music?  I'd be willing...


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 25, 2003)

Err, no, I'm not much of a musician. 

I can't even sing...really sucks, I _enjoy_ singing, I even know how to (I had some really good lessons when I was young), but when I hit puberty, my voice changed for the worse there.

If you're actually serious, PM me, or email me, or IM me, or something.  I'll even let you look at a new one I wrote recently that seems more inclined to lyrics (to me, at least).


----------



## Trip (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks to everybody for replying! The emotional support is key here for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, if it has a repeating structure and a piece that can be used for the chorus, it isn't hard to adapt to music (as in poetry in general).

If you want to set your poems to music yourself, use what I use:  Melody Assistant.  It's quite easy to use, it costs only $15, and it's almost unlimited without paying for it.

Trip:  Hopefully you get back onto the fast track to good design.  I recommend a banana, a pine cone, and a tennis racquet.


----------

